# trying to understand the Ft3/Ft4



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

wondering if someone can more clearly explain the FT3/FT4 results to me. 
Here are my labs from 6 weeks ago- they are not my latest (I don't have a copy of them yet) but the results I have are BEFORE my partial thyroidectomy, though I definately still had many many hypo symptoms. All I know about my latest labs is that my TSH was 5.6 or 5.8

So here are the labs from before surgery- what do they mean?
TSH 3.1
Free T4 1.2 (.8-1.8)
Free T3 3.0 (2.3-4.2)


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

My most current labs:
TSH 5.53
Free T4 1.0 (.8-1.8)
Free T3 2.6 (2.3-4.2)
and I am now taking 50mcg Synthroid. I go back the end of december for more labwork. 
I am curious about the next labs- do I have them taken WITH the synthroid in my system? I thought I read somewhere that you should do it before taking it for the day but doesn't it make more sense to take it with it in your system so they can see how well that doseage is working?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> wondering if someone can more clearly explain the FT3/FT4 results to me.
> Here are my labs from 6 weeks ago- they are not my latest (I don't have a copy of them yet) but the results I have are BEFORE my partial thyroidectomy, though I definately still had many many hypo symptoms. All I know about my latest labs is that my TSH was 5.6 or 5.8
> 
> So here are the labs from before surgery- what do they mean?
> ...


Both the Frees are low. FT4 is below the mid-range of 1.3 and FT3 is below the mid-range of 3.5

It is desirable to have the FREES above the mid-range.

With rising TSH, this points to hypo. Slo mo, but headed that way.


----------

